# Australia 2009 (lots of pics)



## Goliath (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got back so here are some pics.

mike


----------



## Philth (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, incredible pics man! Must of been cool to see free flying Cockatoo's.  Some pretty cool looking tree's there too.  Are the Water Dragons pics wild ones or at some sort of zoo ?  Beautiful city shot as well.

Any tarantula pics?

Thanks for sharing
-Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome pics Mike!Thanks for sharing!
How you been btw?Been a while!
-Chris


----------



## Goliath (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Tom.  The parrots and cockatoos were amazing.  They are loud.  I woke up to them almost every morning.  The water dragons were wild, and they were everywhere.  I did not see any tarantulas though.  I saw some red back webs but no redbacks.  I also saw some funnel web webs in the crotches of trees and in tree ferns but I was not going to tease them out of hiding.

Thanks.  I have been good Chris, just really busy.  How you been man?

mike


----------



## moose35 (Feb 4, 2010)

great photos

is that a lungfish in the 1 pic?
most of those birds are really neat.

thanks for the little tour from down under


          moose


----------



## Goliath (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Moose!  I wish it was a lungfish, it actually was an eel.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, those are some great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Makes me want to go to Australia that much more.


----------



## Tiggy (Feb 8, 2010)

Remarkable photos! Thanks for sharing!

Everything (the birds, the spider webs, the local plants) is so beautiful there.


----------



## Sunset (May 1, 2010)

want the lizard


----------

